# Old greenhouse business, 2 ac, house, Northern Missouri-$28,000



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We have an old greenhouse, with a 2 bedroom one bath mobile on a basement/permanent foundation on 2 acres in Lucerne, Missouri. 

We operated this greenhouse from 1988-1996. Sold primarily herbs and mums. Took everything to the Kansas City and Des Moines Farmer's Markets. The herbs were big sellers and the business could have been greatly expanded to restaurants. We did not use anything that would make the area unorganic-Safer soap for insecticide and very little fertilizer.

We moved to Arizona in 1997. The people who rented it were going to operate the greenhouse, but never did. They lived in the house until 2006. It has been vacant since then.

There is a separate well on the property, as well as city water. Electricity is from a co-op. There is an acre to the west of the house to build a new house on or raise more crops. Fresh flowers were also big sellers in Kansas City.

It will need about $5,000 to refurbish the greenhouse and get your first crop in. We are glad to help with sources for supplies and labor. 

Lucerne is a very small town-less than 300 population. The closest towns of any size are Princeton and Union City Missouri-populations between 1100-3000. Small town, farming area, 125 miles north of Kansas City, 100 miles South of Des Moines. 

We will be in the Missouri area this coming week. Please [email protected] or phone at 623-512-7378 if you are interested. I will take some pictures while I am there.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Jeez, if I could ,id be buying it , sounds like a great deal


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I wish I could!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Is the land flat and fenced for pasture use?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

starjj said:


> Is the land flat and fenced for pasture use?


About 1 acre is the house and greenhouse. Between the two is fenced yard.

The other acre is a jungle that needs to be cleared off and is not fenced. We raised tomatoes and fresh flowers for sale on the acre. But it has not been used except for parking boats and RV's for the last 12 years.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Please send pictures when avaliable THANKS


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

We are currently in Missouri and went to Lucerne yesterday to see about our property and pay the taxes. 2007 taxes-$136.00

Property is a jungle. I mentioned previously that the one acre was a jungle. Well, that is all mowed really pretty. The neighbor mowed it so he could park his dirt track cars in there. But the rest of the property looks like Costa Rica. 

There are hundreds of new pin oaks growing in the greenhouse. And all the vines and trees around the house are overgrown. The two new rolls of plastic I purchased for our tenants 10 years ago are still laying in the same place. The outer cardboard is gone and the outside of the rolls is kind of scuffed up, but I am sure when they are unrolled, there is enough good plastic to at least get one layer of covering on.

Someone has been living in the house. They took out the side window to gain access. Evidently, according to the neighbors who called the cops, they left in the middle of the night and took the water heater. In addition, they pulled loose the ceiling panels and stripped insulation out. We talked to the cops and they think it was either druggies or someone making meth. Happens in most areas when houses are vacant. The house is a real mess inside, but since we are building contractors, got to work putting a pencil to the repairs. These are material prices only.

New water heater-$300.00
New drywall on ceiling-24 sheets at $10.00 per=$240
Four rolls of R-30 insulation-$240.00
Reseal exterior of roof or reshingle-12 x 60 foot-$1400
New carpet-$1000.00
Clean up-$500.00

So in light of the repairs needed, we are lowering the price to $24,000. 

I will try to post pictures, but it was so cloudy and overcast yesterday, that they really didn't turn out all that well EXCEPT for the one acre that two years ago was a total jungle.

This is a good opportunity for someone to live in a very small town at a very reasonable price and buy yourself a built in business. There is also employment close.

Hope someone can get some use out of this place. It was absolutely beautiful when we bought it and we made decent money off the herbs and perennials, even though we didn't do it full time.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Sorry about the mess you came back to. I would still like pictures of all the good the bad and the ugly PMing for my e-mail address. THANKS

Susan


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

Hubby just read this ad. There are THREE bedrooms/one bath. I always thought there were just two bedrooms, but behind the back door is another bedroom. Never spent much time in the house. We never used it when we were growing our plants and then we had it rented for 10 years, so only went into the living room or kitchen to collect rent and speak to my tenants.

I have some pictures. I spent two hours trying to get pictures loaded, but guess I am computer illiterate. Can anyone tell me how???? Thanks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Just to add my two cents' worth, this area is very lovely. It has some roll to it, and the roads can be fun. Some of them go UP and then.... doooooown. 

Nick and I are relocating to an area about 60 miles west of Lucerne (as the crow flies). We are so happy to be in that area, and would like to encourage anyone who is interested to look into it.

Pony!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Census for 2000 reports the population of Lucerne at 92 . And I thought OUR town was small!

Sounds nice. Hope you can get those pics up soon.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

greatam said:


> I have some pictures. I spent two hours trying to get pictures loaded, but guess I am computer illiterate. Can anyone tell me how???? Thanks


The pics will have to be 'hosted' somewhere like Photobucket or Flickr. Then it's a matter of copying the URL and pasting it here with the help of the little icon that looks like a globe with a chain under it.


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

Pony said:


> Just to add my two cents' worth, this area is very lovely. It has some roll to it, and the roads can be fun. Some of them go UP and then.... doooooown.
> 
> Nick and I are relocating to an area about 60 miles west of Lucerne (as the crow flies). We are so happy to be in that area, and would like to encourage anyone who is interested to look into it.
> 
> Pony!


Just curious where 60 miles west of Lucerne is??? Bethany, Albany, Pattonsburg, Gallatin, Trenton???? The Grand River just went out of it's banks in Albany headed again to Pattonsburg. Thank goodness they moved the town after the 93 flood to higher ground. That poor little town got wiped out regularly.


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

FalconDance said:


> The pics will have to be 'hosted' somewhere like Photobucket or Flickr. Then it's a matter of copying the URL and pasting it here with the help of the little icon that looks like a globe with a chain under it.


Thank you. Since I am not computer literate enough to figure out how to upload photos to a sharing sight, if anyone wants pictures, please email.

This property went into the local papers today and to Craig's List in Columbia, KC and St Louis. I have had 4 calls, two wanting me to finance the property. I will. HOWEVER, I have a $10,000 short term loan with this property as secondary collateral with the local bank.

My previous tenants signed a lease purchase agreement, balloon payment due in 10 years. And they borrowed money from another local bank to get the greenhouse up and running. They did not complete the purchase (obviously) and the other bank had to garnish wages for the money they borrowed to run the greenhouse. They are still in the area and have good jobs. They just moved out when it was time to pay off the loan.

So, an optimum situation for me (and I am sure the small local bank)-pay off my loan and I will carry the balance at a reasonable interest rate for 3-5 years.


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

FalconDance said:


> Census for 2000 reports the population of Lucerne at 92 . And I thought OUR town was small!
> 
> Sounds nice. Hope you can get those pics up soon.


Lucerne even has its own post office, gas station and convenience store. Just like the big city:bouncy:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

greatam said:


> Just curious where 60 miles west of Lucerne is??? Bethany, Albany, Pattonsburg, Gallatin, Trenton???? The Grand River just went out of it's banks in Albany headed again to Pattonsburg. Thank goodness they moved the town after the 93 flood to higher ground. That poor little town got wiped out regularly.



Northwest of Bethany, a little south of Grant City.

We're good. We were just out there this weekend, and everything is fine.

It did take us 20 hours to get there because of all the flooding in IA, and 12 hours to get home to NE IL. The trip usually takes us about 8 hours total.

Pony!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

_I'm posting the pics of the property for greatam :_

*standing at the SWest side of the property-this is the acre that was a total jungle last year-the neighbors mowed it down*









*looking from the South-you can see where the druggies removed the window on the end of the trailer (left side of picture) to get into the house*


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*one of the rolls of plastic still laying in the same place 10 years after purchase*
[/B]









*Greenhouse (with ALL the pin oaks inside)-HWY 136 frontage, LOTS of parking*


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*carport/basement/permanent block foundation and the water heater they ripped out of the house. Just to the right of the picture is the staircase that goes to the deck and front door.*









*looking up the little hill from the SE side of the property. That is the front door and the deck.*


----------



## greatam (May 23, 2008)

Hopefully, someone will be able to restore this place to its former beauty. All the bones are there. Just needs the elbow grease.

Thanks again.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi there ! If you could please e-mail me at [email protected] with more specifics on your property that would be wonderful ! Like , I'm not real clear on the owner financing . Does the $10,000 need to be payed off right away or ? And how much would payments be on the place ? Also , can those trees be taken out of the green house or what ? Why are they growing inside of it ? LOL I'm confused . Thankyou so much !
-Amy


----------

